# inshore fish?



## Cap'n JackAss (Jan 9, 2008)

I make it down about 2 to 3 times a year to do a little spec fishing in the sound. We usually have a blast. I bring my little boat down, and fish the grass beds early and drink beer the rest of the day when it gets too hot for the fish bite. So far I've been successful with specs and a few reds. I haven't even tried anything else. So . . . I'm asking some of you inshore veterans, what other fish should I be targeting? And how?

CJA


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

I like to fish for flounder around deep structure with a carolina rig and bull minnow.


----------



## Cap'n JackAss (Jan 9, 2008)

How deep are we talking for the flounder? Can you hit them during the day or just in the evening? Also, where and how on Sheepies? And do tarpon ever make it into the sound or sabines? I see folks in south FL tarpon fishing in bays and inlets? Also, saw a fellow hook up to about an 80 pounder on the fishing pier last year but lost it off course. Do they ever make it to the sound? And if so how do you catch them?


----------



## Cap'n JackAss (Jan 9, 2008)

Someone?, anyone?, Bueller ? . . .


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cap'n it really depends on what time of the year also. These fish normally move around a bunch depending on weather conditions, water temp. ect. Give us a month and we can probably put you on them. Please advise. T


----------



## Cap'n JackAss (Jan 9, 2008)

I usually make a spring trip (April-ish) and August when it is HOTTTT! Of course, the specs are only active in the early early hours when it gets August hot. What else bites during the day?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well you already know about the Spec's on the flats and occasional red fish. There are a lot of varieties all around three mile bridge, you have flounder, white trout, black snapper, drum (red fish family), sheep head, spanish mac's, some king mac's, croaker, and I've even caught pomp's around there in the spring and summer. I'm trying to think if i've forgotten anything..

Now how. Flounder on the bottom with jigs or live bull minnows.Some of the other species, Jig's, (soft plastics) on 1/8 or 1/4 oz jig heads, fresh dead shrimp on the bottom if you just want to kick back and watch your pole occasionally bend (the trash fish will keep you busy), live shrimp, ruby red lips, or pin fish as always. For the spanish, diamond spoons, jerk jiggers, or you can drift a cigar minnow (or on a balloon, this will also pick up an occasional small king). Spanish will hit just about anything that movesfast and is shiny with action. The pomp's will hit a jig, live or dead shrimp, and I have even caughtthem on a DOA 3" shrimp (clear, clear gold or silverflakes, clear with green flakes). This is just some of the stuff that will fill your cooler if you hit them right, tide, pressure, temperature, ect..... Let us know when your coming down. Maybe you can make one of the Wednesday night PFF get togethers.... Good luck... T


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Try fishing for some big jacks. Sometimes you can find them in big schools busting the water in the bay. Throw out a massive topwater chugger and hold on :toast


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was mainly mentioning table meat, but as he mentioned those Jacks are a trip. Picture standing on the side of the road and hooking a fast moving car... Like he said, HANG ON!!!!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

During the heat of the day just get out of your boat and wade for redfish. Actually you want to wade for reds when the sun is at the right height to let you see the sandbars. It is a good way to cool off and when you get into a school of reds you can wear your arm out. Just put some gold spoons and small topwater lures in a plastic box and you are good to go. Take some forceps to get the hooks out and some spare leader material. Just look for the sandy spots that break up the grass beds. The reds love to mill around on the sand because it is a little deeper than the surrounding grass flats. Another neat thing about this kind of fishing you can walk over and fish the gulf side for a change of pace.


----------



## Cap'n JackAss (Jan 9, 2008)

How big on the gold spoon for the Reds?

CJA


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

1/8-1/2 ounces


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

flounder are all day as long as you have some water movement. fish anywhere from 6 foot and deeper.


----------

